# What do you use your lawn for?



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been brainstorming ideas for what I use my lawn for:

* Improve kerb appeal for your property 
* A talking point for your neighbours
* To protect soil from erosion
* For the kids to play on
* To provide a path between two locations
* To pitch a tent on
* To play a sport on
* To read a book in
* To meditate on

What do other people use their lawn for?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My lawn is mostly used for the kids to play on. That includes sports type activities and even camping out.


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

I like this topic! I use mine for curb appeal and a subject to connect with my neighbors. My backyard becomes a great corn hole court this time of year too.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I use my front lawn as a hobby/exercise. The lawn doesn't serve a real purpose. It's like the beautiful car/truck that some guys have in their garage. They never drive it, just clean it, look at it and love it.

My back yard is the place everything happens. It's the kids/dogs/chickens play area with a few small gardens my wife grows vegetables.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

The front lawn is strictly for appearance \ curb appeal.

The back yard is half fun sun, and half dense shade, and it's where my dog rips around and tears up the grass. I put down organic fertilizer only. No weed control. Dog's health is more important than good grass.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I use my front lawn as a hobby/exercise. The lawn doesn't serve a real purpose. It's like the beautiful car/truck that some guys have in their garage. They never drive it, just clean it, look at it and love it.
> 
> My back yard is the place everything happens. It's the kids/dogs/chickens play area with a few small gardens my wife grows vegetables.


^^^^ what he said


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

It's a really good point, I use the lawn for stress relief - I have quite a stressful job and home life and actually getting out into the garden and doing some work helps me to decompress.


----------



## free_safety (Dec 11, 2017)

My backyard is fenced so Its a safe space for my toddlers to play in. I also have a slide and an enclosed trampoline.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I did the renovation on the front yard to improve the curb appeal, have a place to get some exercise, and a place to zone out and meditate whilst doing yardwork during the warmer time of the year (my fam likes the AC ). I have almost given up on the back yard with the fact that I have 2 dogs that love to run and create paths that I probably won't be able to repair when the time to sell the house comes along.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My front lawn is mainly for show but my 10 yr old son like to play football with his friends there after school but that's not very often. The back lawn is all fenced in so it's where my 100 lb German Shepard plays and uses the restroom and for my kids to play too. I like the backyard just to relax and enjoy it without having to deal with any of the neighbors that might be walking by


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Prior to my lawn I had nothing but dirt for 4 yrs. I bought a new home and the homebuilders thought it was a great idea to sell them with no backyards.

Therefore, I used mine to get rid of any dirt since I always found the dirt inside my house or garage.

Also, for the kids to play on. I was going to add more paving stones to the backyard but I think I will hold off for now because the kids really enjoyed the grass at my sons last bday party.

I also just like to go outside, look at the grass and relax.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Awesome thread idea

Honestly, between December and April, my yard serves as a massive salad bowl for the local whitetail population! :lol:

Meditative properties from May through November, along with the rewards of occasionally hearing grandkids walking across the lawn in their bare feet say, "This feels sooooooooo good!" are just cherries on top! :thumbup:


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Front yard is to make the neighbors jealous. 
Backyard is for kids to play, family to hang out, and some adult beverages to be consumed.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I use mine to hold dirt in place when the monsoons come.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Kinda digging up a dead thread but o well.

Only have a lawn in the back, front yard is rock and I hope to change that at some point.

Mine is for the kids to play on, dog to go to the restroom, therapy for me in both the work and look at aspects, and it keeps my back yard about 10-12 degrees cooler in the summer.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Sex appeal.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's a vacuum for my wallet


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> It's a vacuum for my wallet


^ this


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

As @Richard Slater and @Redtenchu states: the Front is a great hobby and something to look at. Also adds to curb appeal, and it is a great stress reliever. I can cut grass every day of the week - between work, and losing a family member, my lawn has had a TON of attention over the last month.

My backyard, is something to look at and for the grandkids to have a somewhat of a soft landing pad when in the backyard playing. 4+ inch St Aug has a decent cushion....


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> My front lawn is mainly for show but my 10 yr old son like to play football with his friends there after school but that's not very often. The back lawn is all fenced in so it's where my 100 lb German Shepard plays and uses the restroom and for my kids to play too. I like the backyard just to relax and enjoy it without having to deal with any of the neighbors that might be walking by


uh no.. our lawn is there to give MQ something to focus all his attention on. Sure, the boy plays once in a while, but really it's for the neighbors to walk by, take off their shoes and walk through talking about how nice it is. Yup, true story. I have even caught people laying down in it doing 'grass angels'. The backyard is for the dog, he's got that part right but let's be honest. The dog is only allowed to, ahem, tinkle, in a dedicated portion of the yard. hahaha


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

My lawn is similar to a mullet, business in the front and party in the back. It's really that simple lol


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

"What do you use your lawn for?"

Good question to ponder. I'd say for myself that my lawn care hobby does the following for me:

Challenges me to learn and then apply that knowledge to my lawn
Gives me exercise and a useful purpose for each day (I'm retired)
Produces a sense of accomplishment as the lawn improves
Adds to my home's 'curb appeal' (front/street side yard)
Provides large beautiful green expanse with privacy, no neighbors to see (backyard)
Causes me to marvel at nature in general

All these positive attributes come from just a bunch of grass


----------

